# Console Emulators For PC



## g0rd0n (May 29, 2005)

Well ,  
check this out, 
it has emulators of almost all the major platform 
EDIT: You can emulate console games and play it on the PC.

*Link : *
Click here

njoy !


----------



## q3_abhi (May 29, 2005)

I can give u 1 more

www.ngemu.com


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 30, 2005)

i give u one more:-
www.emulator-zone.com


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2005)

g0rd0n said:
			
		

> njoy !




really !!!! *www.jp3d.net/yahoo/images/dont_steal_these_images2/20.gif


----------

